# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs > Individual Robotic Limb / Prosthetic Projects >  Ody Hand

## Eddie

This is a thread for the discussion of the Ody Hand, created by Peter Binkley.  It was created for a little boy in Greece named Odysseum, who had very minimal use of his left wrist.  It features only 2 fingers and a thumb to create less resistance for people with minimal wrist movement.

----------

